# COR LEONIS auf TERRORDAR sucht...



## Lolindir (20. März 2008)

...einen Hexenmeister für PVE.
Ausstattung sollte T4-Level sein und ein funktionstüchtiges Headset sollte vorhanden sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wir raiden Montags bis Donnerstags 19:00 - 23:00h SCC(clear) und FdS
Freitags und Samstags ist raidfrei aber da finden sich Gruppen für Kara und ZA
und Sonntags von 15:00 - 18:00h und von 19:00 - 23:00h Gruul, Maggi, SSC und FdS

Bewerbungen bitte in unserem Forum unter: www.corleonis.eu


----------

